# TGT RPT License



## BobaGen (Nov 15, 2020)

Does anyone know what TGT RPT License is and what RPT stands for? I couldn't find the acronym anywhere.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2020)

If it’s listed on your schedule, ask your tl.
If you are applying for a job, rpt stands for *Registered Professional Technologist.*


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 15, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If it’s listed on your schedule, ask your tl.
> If you are applying for a job, rpt stands for *Registered Professional Technologist.*



I am so out of the loop.
What does an RPT do?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 15, 2020)

Context?


----------



## BobaGen (Nov 15, 2020)

I was curious what it was I saw it on my Workday learning the other day and its listed on the career portion of Workday. Is it like courses we can take or something?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 15, 2020)

Rpt is a Workday report.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Nov 15, 2020)

TGT RPT License I believe is the list of certified powered equipment you can use.


----------



## StyleStar (Nov 16, 2020)

On workday it means report. Tgt rpt license is typically power equipment certifications: wave, crown, electric pallet jack, baler,compactor.


----------

